# About had it...



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I was never really a glass half empty guy, but I gotta say it-I've about had it with the weather. Its almost embarrassing owning all of this equipment that just just collects dust and rust. It honestly could snow everyday for the rest of the winter and I don't think it would make up for the financial loss over last winter and this winter so far. 

I don't mean to bring down everyones spirit, but this is just a loser of a year. Two winters in a row like this is a real drag. The truth of it is also that this just doesn't hurt us as plowers but it sure hurts everyone else also who at least relies on cold weather, not just snow.

Someone talk me off the ledge................


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

The real kicker is going to be enjoying 60 degree sunny weather now and then the further financial loss we'll take when its cold and raining every day in spring into summer!


----------



## Racer 28S (Nov 16, 2004)

What area in Pgh are you from, I also live there and was just wondering.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, one thing that should be interesting is all those new trucks being depreciated with the IRS and showing losses. Auditors are going to be looking to declare this a "hobby" and limit losses. I've already looked it up and protected myself with their rules.

If your truck is lettered, registered commercial, you advertise and can show you operate on a business-like basis, you will have a good rebutal.

Personally, I don't even want to make up for what we haven't gotten so far this winter. With no snow forecasted into the middle of January and not liking to plow in March (soft ground), that leaves about six weeks of potential for good plowing. We need about 80" of snow to break even for the winter. So that averages out to just over 13" per week, every week, for six weeks. No thanks.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

No Thanks Mick I agree with you.I gave up on thinking about braking even I just want to plow one time this year to try out the new Sno way I purchased and make a little money to pay towards the plow.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Winter sports like ski resorts are hurting too because it's not cold enough to even make snow. I feel your pain. Even us non commercial guys that just do our own driveways are frustrated. I suffered with a blower in my driveway for 20 years. Finally got a rig to plow and we have no snow. I keep having dreams where I am plowing the driveway. That's pretty bad.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

The question is:

"Why is everyone overly concerned about a winter or two in a row with not much snow, and acting like this is something new?"

I have seen patterns like this many times since I started in the snow biz in 1976.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree, but let's be honest - this is not even a below average winter. This is a shot in the groin below average winter. At this point, I would be satisfied with the loser winter from last year. At least it was COLD enough to snow.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

It wouldn't be so bad if we could have gone out a time or two with a dusting on the ground and thrown some salt around. But it's been nothing. We don't get alot in KY but this is still way below average. I really feel for you boys up north.


----------

